# Landing on heads



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

My cockatiel has the habit of climbing onto hands, then immediately flying onto heads. This is intimidating to some visitors he gets, is there a way to tell him not to do it?


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll let you know if i figure it out lol. 
Mine likes to be up high too. My daughter will get him and as soon as s/he goes lower s/he will fly back up again. I've just bought a cap to save most of my hair from poop, goes dry if i wash it too often.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is natural for tiels to want to be up high since in the wild being up high they can see predators coming. Its really hard to train something out of a bird that just comes naturally. If there are visitors that have issues with this, I wouldn't let the tiel out of the cage around them. Its just better for everyone that way.


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess that is true! Up high, that explains why he likes my dad's head so much hah. I'm going to make him some perches closer to the roof of my room. It might help a little  In the meantime, I will get a cap or two for poop protection.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine does the same, 

I have made a small perch that I put on the table; where I set, and the height of the perch is close to my head height; so he remains on the perch, where I start teaching him tricks.


----------



## parrotparadise (May 5, 2013)

I put my hand with palm out facing the approaching cockatiel, lol usually Normy, and say no normy not yet, it took 3 days but now when I do it he will fly off and usually land on the highest thing closest to me, hope that helps


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles tried it once or twice only when we got her and we kept putting her back on our shoulder.

She's never done it since. So I guess we were lucky that we got it out of her so quickly.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker doesn't trust my long hair. He thinks it's going to strangle him or something like that. And it always drapes around my shoulders. He only sits on my arm, the highest he can get without the crazy hair


----------

